# Z. Kiwi Dusk x Pabstia jugosa



## SlipperFan (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't do much hybridizing, but this was an attempt to get a white zygo. I crossed a Z. Kiwi Dusk with a Pabstia jugosa. But I'm not sure that the plants are really that cross, or if the info and seeds didn't get mixed up somewhere along the way. Anyway, here are a couple of the better blooms from the cross, so far:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 6, 2009)

The colors of the first are lovely. Really unique cross Dot!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> I crossed a Z. Kiwi Dusk with a Pabstia jugosa.



What is a Pabstia jugosa? Never heard of it.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful result, especially the first flower, and it looks about right for the cross. Pabstia seems to dominate the plant and color with Zygo influencing shape. Why do you question the parentage?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 6, 2009)

really interesting how differently the coloring is distributed to the progency!!! The 1st one is excellent imo!!!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Dec 6, 2009)

Congratulations on your new creation! Crosses that can vary in color are always fun.


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2009)

Fantastic!

Please put me down for a division of that first one.


----------



## Ray (Dec 6, 2009)

I got to thinking about that one.

You sure it's zygo x pabstia and not the reciprocal? I was under the impression that zygos take over most of the form in intergeneric hybrids when they are the "mom".

For example, here's Zygo Perelandra x Pabstia jugosa from the greenhouse today:


----------



## etex (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome photos here today! They all look beautiful!!


----------



## toddybear (Dec 6, 2009)

Great flowers one and all!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2009)

Kevin said:


> What is a Pabstia jugosa? Never heard of it.


It used to be called Colax jugosa -- maybe you've heard that name?



PaphMadMan said:


> Beautiful result, especially the first flower, and it looks about right for the cross. Pabstia seems to dominate the plant and color with Zygo influencing shape. Why do you question the parentage?


For a couple reasons: 
1. At the same time, I also crossed Zygosepalum labiosum with Pabstia jugosa, and I'm thinking maybe they got mixed up somewhere along the way.
2. Z. Kiwi Dusk is a dark flower. All the flowers so far have opened light, and look more like labiosum than jugosa. But the growth habit is like Zygopetalum, not Zygosepalum.
3. Wouldn't there be some spotting from jugosa?



Ray said:


> I got to thinking about that one.
> You sure it's zygo x pabstia and not the reciprocal? I was under the impression that zygos take over most of the form in intergeneric hybrids when they are the "mom".


Pretty sure, Ray -- I'll check the log book again, but that's what I recall. Even so, I have doubts the name is right.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 6, 2009)

Just call it 'Mystery' ! 
I actually like the color of both, but to me it the form of the first one that helps grab one's attention! :clap: :drool:


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> It used to be called Colax jugosa -- maybe you've heard that name?



Those taxonomists! Yes, I know of Colax.


----------



## Pete (Dec 6, 2009)

youve got to use the "other" parent as the pod parent (mother), dont use a zygo as mother plant. pollen only


----------



## NYEric (Dec 6, 2009)

Wow Dot! Both are beauties, If you want to get rid of one...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Dec 6, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> For a couple reasons:
> 1. At the same time, I also crossed Zygosepalum labiosum with Pabstia jugosa, and I'm thinking maybe they got mixed up somewhere along the way.
> 2. Z. Kiwi Dusk is a dark flower. All the flowers so far have opened light, and look more like labiosum than jugosa. But the growth habit is like Zygopetalum, not Zygosepalum.
> 3. Wouldn't there be some spotting from jugosa?



The color in the sepals didn't come from Pab. jugosa or Zspm. labiosum. You were hoping for light colored flowers, so why be surprised by them? To me it looks like jugosa is doing some color supression, much like Paph. delenatii. No spots from jugosa, but the Zygo's dark color is really from diffuse coalesced spots so the lack of distinct spots here isn't unexpected. When more of the cross bloom you may see some with distinct spots. I think the Zygo x Pabstia label is correct. Ray's plant looks like an accidental selfing of the Zygo to me.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 7, 2009)

Pete said:


> youve got to use the "other" parent as the pod parent (mother), dont use a zygo as mother plant. pollen only


Why???



PaphMadMan said:


> The color in the sepals didn't come from Pab. jugosa or Zspm. labiosum. You were hoping for light colored flowers, so why be surprised by them? To me it looks like jugosa is doing some color supression, much like Paph. delenatii. No spots from jugosa, but the Zygo's dark color is really from diffuse coalesced spots so the lack of distinct spots here isn't unexpected. When more of the cross bloom you may see some with distinct spots. I think the Zygo x Pabstia label is correct. Ray's plant looks like an accidental selfing of the Zygo to me.


I was expecting light (white) flowers from the labiosum/jugosa cross. I really didn't know what to expect from the Kiwi Dusk/jugosa cross, but I'm more surprised by the shape of the flowers than by the color. I expected the jugosa shape to be more influential. Kiwi Dusk is a typical Z. shape, with a larger lip than jugosa. 

I hope you are right.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2009)

Very beautiful all!!!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's another one that opened a few days ago:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep I likey! I have to post some photos of plants I now have w/ bulbs! :ninja:


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 30, 2010)

Wonderful!!! Well done Dot!!!!! :clap:


----------



## tenman (Feb 2, 2010)

The white one is superb. keep me in mind when you (if ever) divide it.


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 2, 2010)

Dot,

Great job! I agree that the first is the nicest!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 3, 2010)

A unique flower to be sure. Love that high flying column!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 6, 2010)

Here are two more that have recently opened. I'm really thinking these are all from the Zygosepalum x Pabstia cross, and the labels got mixed up.


----------



## JeanLux (May 6, 2010)

these 2 have a lot more green coloring!!! Jean


----------



## tenman (May 6, 2010)

I'll take #1!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2010)

I like #2!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 17, 2010)

We've pretty well determined that this cross is Zygosepalum labiosum x Pabstia jugosa. Somewhere along the way, either at the lab or at the greenhouse, information got mixed up.

Here are a couple more I thought worth keeping:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow you sure have a lot of plants! oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 18, 2010)

very interesting pastel colours...


----------



## Ernie (Sep 18, 2010)

Okay, clonal name suggestion 'Pabst Blue Ribbon' or just PBR as they call it in Chi-town. A decent, cheap blue-collar's beer.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 19, 2010)

Unique and very pretty!

e-spice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 19, 2010)

Loving the colors on the second one this time. Lovely stuff Dot!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2010)

3 more that I like:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 17, 2010)

The last one is very nice...


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 18, 2010)

All nice!!! The color variation is really impressive!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 18, 2010)

oo these are all too cool


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2010)

#13


----------



## Paphs-in-Colo (Nov 19, 2010)

I have only passing familiarity with zygos; they never really grab me. But that first flower sure does! Stunning colors, and such intricate markings.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 20, 2010)

I like this last one a lot Dot because of the very interesting distribution of color intensity on petals, sepals and lip!!!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 20, 2010)

very nice cross... normally I do not care for Zygos & Co, but this cross is pretty nice... and a very interesting variability.... especially I like N° 1, 7 and the last one!


----------



## etex (Nov 20, 2010)

WOW!! Your cross looks excellent!! All the blooms look great! Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 20, 2010)

Still not fragrant?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 20, 2010)

Actually, a little sweet fragrance up very close.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 21, 2010)

the last one of the 3 and # 13 are very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to revive this thread -- I'd still like to know for sure what this cross is: Z. Kiwi Dusk x Pabstia jugosa or Pabstia jugosa x Zygosepalum labiatum? I am leaning toward the original tag which is Z. x Pabstia. As I mentioned earlier, the records got lost, and we are not sure what came back from the lab.

This is the 14th I've photographed, and it's fragrant:


----------



## Shiva (Sep 22, 2011)

All beautiful!


----------



## chrismende (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, Dot, these are wonderful!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2011)

#15


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2012)

Here is #20. The pattern on the dorsal is a bit uneven, but the lip is great:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2012)

:clap: extra :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 21, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## fibre (Oct 21, 2012)

What a great show of variation! 
How much plants of this cross did you grow to bloom, Dot?


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2012)

very attractive cross.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2012)

Ray said:


> I got to thinking about that one.
> 
> You sure it's zygo x pabstia and not the reciprocal? I was under the impression that zygos take over most of the form in intergeneric hybrids when they are the "mom".
> 
> For example, here's Zygo Perelandra x Pabstia jugosa from the greenhouse today:



Do Zygos self pollinate?


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 21, 2012)

amazing


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

fibre said:


> What a great show of variation!
> How much plants of this cross did you grow to bloom, Dot?


The cross was quite prolific. Bill Porter (Porter's Orchids) is growing up the seedlings in his greenhouse. As I see them bloom, I take home the ones I want to keep.


Ozpaph said:


> Do Zygos self pollinate?


After seeing the growth habit and shape of the flowers, I think this is actually a cross between Pabstia jugosa and Zygosepalum labiosum. I made that cross at the same time as Z. Kiwi Dusk x Pabstia jugosa. Long story, but I think the lab got the names mixed up and sent these with the wrong name. The plants tend to be climbers, and neither jugosa nor Kiwi Dusk have that habit, but labiosum sure does!


----------



## fibre (Oct 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> The cross was quite prolific. Bill Porter (Porter's Orchids) is growing up the seedlings in his greenhouse. As I see them bloom, I take home the ones I want to keep.



Wow, I would love to get such a very special service for my seedlings too!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> The cross was quite prolific. Bill Porter (Porter's Orchids) is growing up the seedlings in his greenhouse. As I see them bloom, I take home the ones I want to keep.



Yes, this is so fair to consumers!! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2012)

fibre said:


> Wow, I would love to get such a very special service for my seedlings too!





NYEric said:


> Yes, this is so fair to consumers!! oke:



Hey, I volunteer there (I worked there for a number of years after I retired from teaching). I do his website, as well as a number of other things. We both benefit.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2015)

Latest one to bloom:


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh my, that flower is very pretty and distinctive.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 21, 2015)

Always with pleasure going through this lovely thread again!!!! They are so beautiful!!!! Jean


----------



## Secundino (Sep 21, 2015)

ditto ... lovely. And so challenging to grow well!


----------



## Brabantia (Sep 21, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 21, 2015)

Such variety out of this cross. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## Hien (Sep 21, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Hey, I volunteer there (I worked there for a number of years after I retired from teaching). I do his website, as well as a number of other things. We both benefit.


 I just ordered a bunch of zygo from Porter a few months ago from the website (relying only from the description of the hybrids on the website). Now that I know you are physically at the nursery , maybe next time should I ask you to pick out the best flowering zygo .

There is actually one with very nice description that I order:

Zba. Kiwi Shadow 'Cabernet' x Z. John Banks 'Purple Lips'
Compact plants with cherry red flowers and solid purple lips. Perfumed. 
He said they are all gone, did you take all of them home? :drool::drool::sob::wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 21, 2015)

Hien said:


> I just ordered a bunch of zygo from Porter a few months ago from the website (relying only from the description of the hybrids on the website). Now that I know you are physically at the nursery , maybe next time should I ask you to pick out the best flowering zygo .
> 
> There is actually one with very nice description that I order:
> 
> ...



Haha! No -- I only take the cross I made. Bill has sold many of the others, but he does have quite a few, mostly odds and ends, left.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 22, 2015)

all very attractive blooms


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 22, 2015)

wow!!


----------

